# Emersed bowl, room humidity



## ghostsword (6 Aug 2011)

@ghostsword - I have a bowl that has had emersed plants for a while now.

The list of plants are:
- Alternanthera Lilacina (Currently flowering)
- Echinodorus sp. (growing very slowly after loosing two leaves to snails)
- Hydrocotyle sp japan
- Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides
- Hydrocotyle Verticilata
- Hydrocotyle variegated form
- Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba"
- Polygonum sp.
- Small strands of Lileaopsis brasiliensis
- Mixed moss
- Glosso
- Some hairgrass

This is a video taken with the iphone, I must take another but with the iphone of the right position.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Aug 2011)

Better video this time


----------



## ghostsword (6 Oct 2011)

Changed a couple of plants on the bowl. The Hydrocotyle Tripartita took over.. 


Emersed bowl by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Emersed bowl by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

I really like that bowl, my mum has a few spare in the garden I could probably "borrow".


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2011)

there is a lot that can be done with emersed plants.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

I know, it's great!

Found myself a bowl, need to plus the drainage hole before I start.


----------



## a1Matt (11 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> - Echinodorus sp. (growing very slowly after loosing two leaves to snails)



I find these grow painfully slowly (emersed) at this time of year.  Then in Winter they almost die.  They do quite nicely in the warmer weather though, coming back strong each summer


----------



## Westyggx (11 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> there is a lot that can be done with emersed plants.



Luis i want to attempt an emersed setup but how can i find out what plants can be used?

Cheers


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2011)

Trial and error, but most stems can e used.  


.


----------



## Westyggx (11 Oct 2011)

Ok great i will give this a go after my holiday then.

Cheers


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2011)

The thing to remember is that slow transition is a must, but you will get there. 

I had plants growing on the garden, most were brought inside now, but still got a few there.

If you live in London pop in to east London and pick up some. 


.


----------



## Westyggx (11 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The thing to remember is that slow transition is a must, but you will get there.
> 
> I had plants growing on the garden, most were brought inside now, but still got a few there.
> 
> ...



Bit of a treck from Manchester mate haha


----------



## schruz (14 Nov 2011)

Ahh ghostsword! You've got a really nice bowl. And now I see you mentioned many important points before me. Great work, keep it up! Lets try to popularise emersed aquascaping together


----------



## ghostsword (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks... Emersed plants are really cool, especially as they flower.


----------

